# Egg Yolks Very Pale - Why?



## Binkston (Dec 18, 2012)

Lately, my hens have been laying eggs with yolks that are very pale yellow. Like grocery store eggs or maybe a hair paler than that!

Any idea why they are doing this? Should I be concerned?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Follow the link below. It does a good job of explaining how/why yolks can vary in color by a lot.

http://www.thepoultrysite.com/publications/1/egg-quality-handbook/31/pale-yolks/


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

What are you feeding them?


----------



## Binkston (Dec 18, 2012)

*Feeding Countryside Organic Layer*

Feeding Countryside Organic Layer


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

MY guess too much field peas as #1 ingredient,no Tagetes .Their not getting enough carotenoids.


----------



## Binkston (Dec 18, 2012)

*Haven't changed feed in years, yolks used to be orange*

The yolks got pale only in the last few weeks or so. Before that they were orange-yellow. Same feed.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The heat could have them cutting back on how much they're eating.


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

Pale yolks are a sign of dietary deficiency and related stress. If possible cut back on the commercial feeds and allow the birds more natural food....(bugs and such) if that is practical for you.
If you keep a garden,..when the harvest is done let the birds have at it...they will clean up the bugs and grubs and leave you with good organic fertilizers.


----------



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

My eggs were pale but they tasted fine!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

In addition to what Jn4 stated, capillary worms can be also be a cause of pale yolks.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow. Learned something new!


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

Yolk color changes with the seasons due to carotenoids which cause pigmentation and is found in plants. If this is not supplied in feed, or chickens don't range where grasses are available, yolks will be lighter, not darker. It does not effect the nutritive quality of the egg.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I've always thought that corn makes the yolk yellow.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Wow. Learned something new!


I know you've dealt with capillary worms Karen. So have I. Here's a link, scroll down to "Capillary Worms" and you'll see 'pale yolks.' Nasty boogers.
http://web.uconn.edu/poultry/poultrypages/diseasefactsheet.html


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> I've always thought that corn makes the yolk yellow.


It does contain carotenoids. That is partially why yellow corn is preferred instead of white corn in chicken diets, why marigold is in some feed formulations, etc. I always have deep yellow yolks through spring and early summer.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

dawg53 said:


> I know you've dealt with capillary worms Karen. So have I. Here's a link, scroll down to "Capillary Worms" and you'll see 'pale yolks.' Nasty boogers.
> http://web.uconn.edu/poultry/poultrypages/diseasefactsheet.html


X2. I think a deworming is always good this time of year when there's lots of moisture and things are warming up.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Good info.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

MikeA_15 said:


> X2. I think a deworming is always good this time of year when there's lots of moisture and things are warming up.


Right. I cant emphasize enough...spring time is worm time. I'm worming mine today with wazine, followed by pyrantel pamoate the next 2 days, then hitting them with safeguard x 3 days this time next month.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Ok Dawg,just purchased a bottle of Valbazen.Can't see the poultry dosage,only see cattle,sheep and goat dosage, poultry not listed.How much do I give.Also,why are you using other wormers?I didn't know chickens got worms until a couple of years ago and now feel guilty I haven't been doing this all along.I don't want my babies to have worms.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> Ok Dawg,just purchased a bottle of Valbazen.Can't see the poultry dosage,only see cattle,sheep and goat dosage, poultry not listed.How much do I give.Also,why are you using other wormers?I didn't know chickens got worms until a couple of years ago and now feel guilty I haven't been doing this all along.I don't want my babies to have worms.


There are quite a few wormers that can be used in chickens. I've used Valbazen for years. It is simply the best wormer on the market and kills every known type of worm that chickens can get including flukes. I also use different wormers on occasion to prevent worm resistance to one particular wormer.
Use a syringe without a needle to administer the Valbazen orally undiluted to each chicken. Dosage is 1/2cc orally for standard size birds. Repeat dosing again 10 days later to kill worms hatched from eggs missed by the initial dosing. If you ever see tapeworm segments in feces, let me know. Tapeworms are difficult to get rid of and requires special treatment with Valbazen.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanx,Dawg!I appreciate you sharing your knowledge on worms.Wish I'd found this out years ago but better late than never...


----------

